# Programa generador las tramas FBUS



## eldelpuerto

Come he dicho, construi el circuito rs232 con el esquema de este foro.
En principio repasado y ok. 
Lo conecte al puerto serie del ordenador. 
Cogi un alargador de puertos usb y le corte por la mitad dejando los cables pelados por un lado y el conector usb hembra por el otro. 
Soldé los cables a la placa, quedando el conector hembra colgando de la placa. 
COmo tengo un cable dku2, lo conecte a la hembra y luego al movil. 
Lo he probado en un 6100, 6610, 7250i. con el programa mobimb pero no me funciona. 

Varias cuestiones: 
1. ¿las conexiones para no cortar el dku que hice son correctas, deberia funcionar? 
2. En mi caso (pues conecto el dku-2) ¿con cualquier movil con puerto pop-port valdria? 
3. Si todo me funcionara correctamente, ¿con el hyperterminal podria enviar AT y me deberia funcionar? 

POr favor una ayuda. 
Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## eldelpuerto

Como no me contestan, me contesto yo solo.
El planteamiento de los cables es perfecto. Asi con un cable dku-2 y el circuito, vale para todos los telefonos que tengan el pop-port.
Los comandos at no van, es obvio, solo van las tramas fbus.

Al final el circuito que he construido es el que te ofrece el max232, le aplicas sus condensadores, su regulador y sus diodos zener y ya está. (buscar por datasheet max232 en google y lo vereis).

Es cierto que a algunos telefonos le cuesta mas conversar con el cable que otros, pero rulan.

Bueno. ahora a hacerme mi programita. Cuando lo tenga, ya os lo pongo.

Y despues de eso... a programar el pic.

Un saludo.


----------



## eldelpuerto

Me contesto. solo.
El programa ya lo tengo y me funciona de maravilla.!!!

Ahora puedo leer el modelo del telefono, leer su email, estado de la bateria sin problemas. 
Ahora necesito agregarle mas comandos, DONDE lo puedo encontrar?


----------



## eldelpuerto

Mi programa ya funciona de maravilla, el protocolo fbus lo conozco ya de maravillas. 
Lo tengo desarrollado en vb6. Me gustaria pasarlo a vb.net2005, pero no me lee del todo bien el puerto.

De todos modos seguiré.


----------



## eldelpuerto

Aquí os dejo un programa desarrollado por mi. Aun no está terminado del todo. No es un programa como todos. Es algo mas que un programa, aparte de ser operativo, o sea que funciona ( algunos fallos tendrá, lo tengo que pulir) tiene un apartado de tramas que mola mucho.
Ya vereis. Espero se divertais. Ire sacando mas tramas, hasta llegar casi a conocer el maximo de ellas. 
Cuando vaya mejorando el programa, con vuestro permiso lo seguiré publicando.

Una cosa, generaré una archivo de ayuda para explicar algo mas detalladamente las tramas y sus partes y significados. 

El esquema esta sacado del max232:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/73070/MAXIM/MAX232E.html

Bueno saludos.


----------



## eldelpuerto

Os aconsejo a todos, que lo descargueis. COn el programa, tendreis muy clarito las tramas FBUS.
Veo que no hay muchos interesados.
Mi gozo en un pozo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Xtereo

Disculpa eldelpuerto, cuando intento ejecutar tu programa me sale una ventana donde dice que no encuentra el componente TABCTL32.OCX, dime como soluciono este problema.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## eldelpuerto

busca ese archivo en google y los copias en tu windows/system32
y luego lo registras. desde inicio ejecutar: regsvr32 tabctl32.ocx

SI te pide mas archivos,haces lo mismo para cada uno.

Podria poner la instalación, pero seria algo pesado (mucho tamaño) para colgar.


----------



## ajha67

Amigo esta bastante bien el programa, yo tengo un tiempo trabajado con algo asi pero con un microcontrolador, me a costado trabajo son las tramas para marcar numeros, presionar teclas y soltarlas, asi como los chksum 1 y 2, tu podrias explicarme algo de ellos y si conoces las tramas para marcar numeros. Gracias.


----------



## eldelpuerto

Marcar un numero, te refieres a hacer una llamada? o te refieres a pulsaciones de teclas?

para marcar al telefono 609662286 por ejemplo:
1E 00 10 01 00 21 00 01 00 01 09 00 36 00 30 00 39 00 36 00 36 00 32 00 32 00 38 "00 36 05 01 05 00 02 00 00 01 01 00 + 00 + checksum xx-yy

Para pulsaciones de teclas no las conozco aun.

En cuanto al calculo del checksum es muy facil:
xx= a los byte en posicion impar 
yy= a los byte en posicion para
Por ejemplo vas cogiendo el byte 1 xor con el byte 3 el resultado xor con el byte 5 asi hasta el final. lo mismo con los pares.
Para hacer el xor te haces una funcion, o existen ya algnas. la operacion la puedes hacer con la calculadora de windows por ejemplo.
No se si eso es lo que pedias.
un saludo.


----------



## Mario Alejandro

eldelpuerto necesito ayuda estoy por programar y me aparece el mismo error yo he contruido cables pero son seriales y no USB ya que mi maquina no quiere y no quiere andar con los cables USB asi que para cada telefono que agarro le construyo el cable lo tuyo esta basado en nokia es correcto ??


----------



## eldelpuerto

Mario alejandro. Te cuento
Yo compre un cable dk2, 8euros. y hice el circuito como pone lion y anulé el MBUS. Luego cogi un cable usb y lo corté por la mitad, conectando dos de los 4 cables del conector usb cortado al circuito. Por lo tanto queda colgando el conector usb hembra. Asi puedo conectar cualquier telefono nokia que tenga el conector portport. al cable dku2 por un extremo, y el otro al usb del ciruito.
No sé si me he explicado bien.
UN saludo.
Y si lo mio está basado en NOKIA.


----------



## Mario Alejandro

no te entendi la ultima parte pero usas un puerto serial para manejarlo y adaptas el circuito para que funcione como indica el circuito de lion es corecto?

te cuento que ya realize ese circuito hace rato pero no habia podido manejar los datos del nokia y no encuentro los archivos para que me funciona el programita que vos realizaste vos , ya pruebo nuevamente gracias


----------



## joss

hola, eldelperto
ya descargue el programa pero no pude ejecutarlo por que falta el archivo tdbg7.ocx
podria indicarme en donde encontrar mas tramas fbus, el protolo ya lo entiendo. ya comunique un 3595 con un microcontrolador 8051, aqui encontre algunas http://www.embedtronics.com/nokia/fbus.html#part1


----------



## Mario Alejandro

esta en visual Basic 6 eso es lo que ha dicho eldelpuerto yo lo baje y lo trate de abrir pero lamentablemente a mi el programita me dice que me faltan bibliotecas del visual para abrir dicho programa ya le mande un mail a eldelpuerto para ver si me las pasa o las subimos al foro para poder hacerlo funcionar y todos podamos aprender algo mas de la trama fbus ni bien las consiga las subo para que esten disponibles para todos a la espera ...
Tengo protocolos AT de sony Ericsson si a alguien le hace falta me los pide los subo gracias


----------



## eldelpuerto

yo uso el esquema de lion quitandole el mbus.
Lo que yo hago es que para no tener que andar con el invento de las conexiones con los distintos tipos  de telefonos, pues le pongo un conector hembra usb al cirucuito y lo conecto con el cable dku2, para que me pueda servir para cualaquier tipo de telefono nokia con la conexion port "esa que lleva la mayoria de los nokias nuevos". ( no me sale el nombre).
La conexion del pc al circuito es por el puerto serie. La conexion usb es para conectar el telefono mediante el cable dku2.
En caunto a los ocx necesiarios son muy grandes, ya se los pasé a mario alejandro.


----------



## lucas220876

Mario Alejandro dijo:
			
		

> esta en visual Basic 6 eso es lo que ha dicho eldelpuerto yo lo baje y lo trate de abrir pero lamentablemente a mi el programita me dice que me faltan bibliotecas del visual para abrir dicho programa ya le mande un mail a eldelpuerto para ver si me las pasa o las subimos al foro para poder hacerlo funcionar y todos podamos aprender algo mas de la trama fbus ni bien las consiga las subo para que esten disponibles para todos a la espera ...
> Tengo protocolos AT de sony Ericsson si a alguien le hace falta me los pide los subo gracias




alejandro disculpa la molestia pero estuve trabajando con un nokia 1100 pero realmente no se si es lo que quiero ya que no enuentro la información suficiente me podrias decir saobre los comandos at de sony Ericsson de donde los puedo sacar ??

gracias


----------



## Luis Felipe

Los comandos para controlar el celular son distintos para cada versión de NOKIA???
Cómo se dan uds cuenta de cuáles comandos qué comandos son para algunas funciones?

Me gustaría poder controlar el NOKIA 1100 mediante un micro para que haga llamadas e indique que las recibe. Es decir, darle la impresión a un celular de que es un teléfono cualquiera, generandole el ring, el tono de invitación a marcar, etc, pero lo más importante es controlar el celular.

Menciono el 1100 porque es el que tengo en este momento para ensayar con él.


----------



## bytman29

Encontre una pagina donde muestran el pinout de la mayoria de los telefonos NOKIA y de muchos otras cosas utiles

http://pinouts.ru/CellularPhones-Nokia/nokia_pop_pinout.shtml

Voy a comenzar a conectar un NOKIA 2112 a la pc, ya yengo el pinout, y voy a probar si acepta los comandos FBUS. Les informaciónrmo luego de los resultados.


----------



## NUEVO2005

LUCAS ,BUSCA EN EL GOOGLE EL ENLACE EN ARCHIVO .pdf,aqui te mando el link,son para ericsson T28,pero funcionan perfectamente en un SONY ERICSSON.  

T28 AT Command Online Reference:

www.coe.uncc.edu/~pkbajjur/ericsson T28 _R1A.pdf


----------



## bytman29

Encontre una lista de comandos AT (con sintaxis completa) que soportan algunos telefonos nokia. Lamentablemente mi telefono (Nokia 2112) no soporta comandos AT. Ya tengo el pinout del 2112 y construi el cable con un DKU5 eliminando la conexion USB y sustituyendola por una conexion serial.... Ahora tengo dudas de con cuales comandos comunicarme con el telefono.  


la direccion de la lista completa de comandos AT es:

http://sw.nokia.com/id/537978cf-354...mmand_Set_For_Nokia_CDMA_Products_v1_1_en.pdf

Si alguien tiene una recomendacion????


----------



## pinda

hola a todos. aguien tiene como mandar un sms con el nokia 1100 y un pic o pc. yo estube probando de mandarle los comandos at con el hiper terminal y no pasa nada, si me pueden pasar algo sobre la comunicacion se los agrdezco. 
saludos pinda


----------



## pinda

hola, mi interes es hacer un programa con visual basic. pero no se como hacerlo. lo unico que se es que la comunicacion es a 115200bps, 8 bit, sin paridad, 1 bit de estop. 

mi duda es: le mando los ascii del comando at y ya esta.
por ej: primero la A, luego la T y asi hasta terminar el comando. o estoy muy errado.

si alguien me puede ayudar. se los agradezco


----------



## carlillosgld

Buenas.

Pues jovenes he estado trabajando con celulares de nokia 3220 y 6101, los he trabajado con comandos AT de GSM, con Hyperterminal, no solo a 115200 sino a 9600 o al que le configures, porque son autobading, esto conectando ya sea con cable DKU5 o con un cable hecho para conector pop port y utilizando el serial de la compu con MAX232,  realize programas en el micro pic16f84a y en pic16f877a usando USART a 9600, con comandos AT, y con el cable construido, al que supuestamente en Mobius Phone Explorer le llaman un cable FBUS, sin embargo yo solo lograba abrir el puerto o sincornizar el CEL  en ciertas ocasiones abriendolo con Mobius PX, luego cerrandolo, abriendo la Hyperterminal y configurando luego a 9600, y deconectando y luego conectando el cable al micro, y ocasionalmente lograba la comunicacion de una manera muy eficiente, pero sucede que no siempre logro comunicarme, se pierde al inicio, y no es hasta que investigue y llegue al foro y lei que se necesita una trama inicial enviando Us, pero lo intente con  Hyperterminal y no me dio resultado, podria alguien decirme como abrir el puerto de comunicación de una manera eficiente?, se podrán usar comandos AT y tramas de FBUS conjuntas ? o como hace Mobius PX para establecer la comunicacion sin problemas? envia algunos comandos o caracteres ? De cualquier manera toda ayuda o guia se las agradezco de antemano. Muchas Gracias


----------



## jospylos

Que tal foreros , despues de tiempo y con ayuda de algunos de ustedes , pude lograr por lo menos marcar un numero desde mi PIC 16f877 en mi celular nokia 1100, debo de dar las gracias a muchos de ustedes , que tienen interes en este tema y me han podido brindar un poco de ayuda.. 
Bueno, gracisa a varios intentos entre fallidos y aciertos , pude lograr esta comunicacion tan esperada , logre entender mejor el protocolo FBUS v2 , pero aun me falta conocer mejor o tratar de diseñar con la información buscada y adquirida, algunas tramas mas para controlar mejor el celular , las tramas que tengo son para obtener HW&SW, el IMEI , el estado de la BATERIA, y MARCAR un NUmero, estuve creando la trama de STATUS del celular para determinar cuando entra una llamada , y tambien estoy en prueba de la trama de termino de la llamada pero aun estoy en pruebas, quizas alguien me pueda birndar alguna ayuda... 
Asi como me brindaron ayuda , es mi deber devolver esta ayuda , apoyando y brindando información necesario para quienes esten interesados y esten en inicios de sumergirse en el mundo de los telefonos moviles, bueno sin mas que informaciónrmar , vuelvo a dar las gracias por la ayuda ofrecida, y si alguien esta trabajando con los nokia 1100 quiza pueda ayudarlo o pueda ayudarme a terminar con este proyectito...............bye


----------



## Orphenwizard

jospylos podrias poner una imagen un esquematico codigo o algo para entender como lo hiciste de antemano gracias


----------



## Pedro Pan

Hola jospylos yo estuve trabajando con el nokia 1100 y entontre las mismas tramas que tu, pero no encontre ninguna trama para enviar un sms, por esta razon tuve que usar otro celular ahora estoy utilizando el Nokia 6010 con este identifique las tramas para enviar sms, pero las demas tramas son iguales a las del nokia 1100, todavia no intentado utilizar estas tramas con el nokia 1100 pero estoy seguro que funcionaria por motivos de tiempo no lo hecho pero si quieres las puedo subir para que las pruebes.


----------



## dievirlu

hola a todos 

primero mi coloboracion
 las tramas de fbus  para hacer llamas tanto para el 1100, 3595,3590 son iguales 

Ahora mi RETO es hacer un sistema que me permita enviar datos de un pic a un celular      (Nk 3220) para luego enviar via gprs a otro celular y descargar en la compu por hyperterminal  de windows.

Esto nos permitira controlar alarmas y otras cosas interesantes 

opte por  gprs porque es mas rapido y tiene un menor coste que el sistema de sms 

Algunas consulta 

¿EL NK 3220 RECIBE COMANDO AT O SOLO ACEPTA FBUS ?
¿ EL NK 3220 SE PUEDE CONECTAR POR EL PUERTO SERIAL DE LA COMPUTADORA?


----------



## swimmercol

Hola amigos que tal, yo soy estudiante de 5 semestre de ingenieria de telecomunicaciones, y he trabajado con el micro de motorola 80c51 y he hecho variados proyectos con el.... 

bueno lo que me trasnocha ahora es querer controlar un celular, preferiblemnte un nokia 1100 ´por medio de este micro, pero no he podido encontrar toda la información referente al protocolo de comunicacion que ellos utilizan: FBUS, les agradeceria su colaboracion si me envian el link por aqui o por mi e-mail que dejo al final de este escrito dodne yo me pueda estudiar ese protocolo al derecho y al revez para ver si logro tener absoluto dominio del celular..... 

la verda si nos ponemos a pensar, a veces querermos hacer transmisores de fm y cosas de comunuicaciones inalambricas, al empezar nuestra carrera como electronicos, electricistas, telecomunicaciones, etc, es lo ke nos apasiona y cuando nos funcionan estos TX de radiofrecuencia nos sentinmos el hombre mas feliz de la tierra. pero si nos podemos apensar si logramos tener dominio total d un celular, las mil y una aplicaciones que podriamos implementar ya usando una red inalambrica (gsm) , imaginense nada mas podriamos tener dominio de algun aparato electronico ubicado en cualquier parte del mundo con tan solo una llamada ..o un sms, quien sabe, eso depende de lo que logremos avanzar en este tipo de proyecto y la facilidad de manejo que logremos obtener de el... 

gracias por los minuticos que les he robado con este relato, pero queria recalcar la importancia de esta parte del foro, de este proyecto en especial en el cual muchos latinoamericanos (nosotros) estamos muy interesados. entonces espero pues documentos acerca del protocolo FBUS,ojala me llenen la bandeja de entrada del correo con documentacion valiosa!"!!!!...GRACIAS UN ABRAZO!!


----------



## emialmasia

hola el del puerto
  por que no publicas el codigo fuente, ya que con el .exe no hacemos nada


----------



## swimmercol

hola jospylos, me gustaria que pusieras o me enviaras lo mas pronto posible el circuito  que utilizastes para adaptar el  celular con el rpotocolo RS-232; y me serviria de mucho la trama para marcar un numero;  la verdad he estado haciendo el circuito que estq en otro tematico de este mismo foro, es un circuito que puso Li-ion peor no me ha funcionado, no se , talvez tenga una coenxion mala que hoy voya revisar por ultima vez, si no provare con el tuyo, te gardezco muchisimo me colabores lo antes posible con estas dos cositas, el circuito y la trama para marcar un numero, en serio necesito esta ayuda bastante.

un abrazo y saludes!!!!


----------



## alfonso.reynaga

eldelpuerto dijo:
			
		

> el que quiera los archivos de instalacion del programa, que me envie un email, y yo se lo envio.



HOLA PODRIAS MANDARME TODO LO NECESARIO PARA PODER MARCAR UN NUMERO DESDE UN PIC... TENGO UN NOKIA 1100 MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS POR TU AYUDA

UN ABRAZO


----------



## Pedro Pan

oye el nokia 1100 solo se puede trabajar con tramas de datos, lee sobre el protocolo fbus aqui te dejo un link, que me ayudo mucho:

http://www.embedtronics.com/nokia/fbus.html


CODIGOS NOKIA 1100

La estructura es la siguiente:

tipo de cable – Destino – remitente - Tipo comando - 00 - tamano paquete – cuerpo  del paquete - paquetes a enviar - numero secuencia - byte de relleno* - cheksum1 - checksum2

Donde:
tipo de cable :
  	1C = Fbus/Irda
  	1E = Fbus/serial

Destino y remitente:
  	00 = telefono
  	10 = PC


Comando: acá se le dice al teléfono que tipo de petición se esta haciendo, a su vez cada comando tiene un cuerpo, por ejemplo

Para pedir el estado de la bateria el comando en el nokia 1100 es 0x17

La trama a enviar seria:
1E 00 10 17 00 08 00 01 00 0A 02 00 01 (Numero de Secuencia env) 00 (Checksum1) (Cheksum2)

Si el telefono recibe el comando respondera:
1E 10 00 7F 00 02 17 (Numero secuencia res) (Chek1) (Chek2)

Lo que esta en negrita es el cuerpo del comando

La respuesta ACK tiene como codigo de comando el 0x7F y su cuerpo consta del comando al cual esta respondiendo, en este caso al 0x17 y el numero de secuencia de respuesta

El numero de secuencia que se envia al telefono esta comprendido entre 0x40 y 0x47 este aumenta con cada envio que se hace al telefono

El numero de secuencia con el que responde el telefono estara entre 0x00 y 0x07, corresponde al numero de secuencia que se envio al telefono es decir si se envio el 0x42 el telefono respondera 0x02 despues del ACK el telefono enviara la información de carga de la bateria de la siguiente forma

1E 10 00 17 00 0C 01 00 00 0B 01 01 16 04 07 04 01 42* 0E 43

A lo cual se tendra que responder inmediatamente con ACK

1E 00 10 7F 00 02 17 02 Chk1 Chk2

Si no se responde con ACK el telefono enviara tres veces la misma cadena

Lo que esta en rojo es el numero de lineas de carga, es decir tiene 4 lineas de 7 que corresponde al 57% de carga


Para marcar un numero

1E 00 10 01 00 [Tamano trama*] 00 01 00 01 [Tamano Numero] 00 [1er numero en ascii] 00  [2o numero en ascii]-....00 [n-esimo numero en ascii] 05 01 05 00 02 00 00 01 SeqN  PadByte** Chk1 Chk2

*El tamano de la trama se cuenta desde la siguiente posicion hasta SeqNo
**Padding Byte solo si es necesario

te envio una foto de como conectar el telefono a la PC para hacer pruebas, cuando conectas el cel al pic, solo quitas el max ya que utiliza logica digital el cel, solo ten presente que el cel utiliza una logica de 3.6 volt, en el foro hay otra foto donde esta la conexion entre el cel y el pic. Bueno suerte.

PD los datos anteriores, los saque del foro de todopic no recuerdo el autor, espero que no se enoje.


----------



## AgustinSinso1

jospylos dijo:
			
		

> Que tal foreros , despues de tiempo y con ayuda de algunos de ustedes , pude lograr por lo menos marcar un numero desde mi PIC 16f877 en mi celular nokia 1100, debo de dar las gracias a muchos de ustedes , que tienen interes en este tema y me han podido brindar un poco de ayuda..
> Bueno, gracisa a varios intentos entre fallidos y aciertos , pude lograr esta comunicacion tan esperada , logre entender mejor el protocolo FBUS v2 , pero aun me falta conocer mejor o tratar de diseñar con la información buscada y adquirida, algunas tramas mas para controlar mejor el celular , las tramas que tengo son para obtener HW&SW, el IMEI , el estado de la BATERIA, y MARCAR un NUmero, estuve creando la trama de STATUS del celular para determinar cuando entra una llamada , y tambien estoy en prueba de la trama de termino de la llamada pero aun estoy en pruebas, quizas alguien me pueda birndar alguna ayuda...
> Asi como me brindaron ayuda , es mi deber devolver esta ayuda , apoyando y brindando información necesario para quienes esten interesados y esten en inicios de sumergirse en el mundo de los telefonos moviles, bueno sin mas que informaciónrmar , vuelvo a dar las gracias por la ayuda ofrecida, y si alguien esta trabajando con los nokia 1100 quiza pueda ayudarlo o pueda ayudarme a terminar con este proyectito...............bye



 Buen Día
Estaba buscando información para conectar un celular a un micro intel 8051, y lo primero que necesito es poder entender el protocolo para comunicarme con el celular, por favor me podrias guiar como empezar y si tenes información o links para consultar, para estar bien orientado al momento de empezar. Muchas gracias


----------



## dgasparotti

Estoy experimentando con las tramas FBUS del nokia 1100. Logré que disque cualquier número, pero no puedo conseguir la trama para cortar la comunicación. Además necesitaría que posteen si alguien sabe las tramas FBUS para detectar llamadas entrantes y atender las mismas. Un saludo a todo el foro desde Córdoba.


----------



## electrik77

dgasparotti dijo:
			
		

> Estoy experimentando con las tramas FBUS del nokia 1100. Logré que disque cualquier número, pero no puedo conseguir la trama para cortar la comunicación. Además necesitaría que posteen si alguien sabe las tramas FBUS para detectar llamadas entrantes y atender las mismas. Un saludo a todo el foro desde Córdoba.


 
Hola probaste para cortar con el comando ATD+CHUP ésto aparentemente corta llamadas activas o llamadas en curso (o sea antes de que atiendan del otro lado), ATD+CHUP lo probé en un nookia 6131 y funciona.
O con el comando ATH solo corta llamada activa. 
 8)  8)  8)  8)  8)

PDerdón todo lo anterior es si el fone soporta comando AT  y por lo que veo el nokia 1100 solo trabaja con tramas Fbus


----------



## scientist

para cortar llamadas del 1100 es el 1E 00 0C 01 00 07 00 01 00 08 60 01 63 00 11 0E,esto me lo paso maury,del foro de todopic, que sigan adelante


----------



## badf2000

Alquien logró enviar SMS's con el nokia 1100, 1108 u 1112 ?
hasta ahora ni los prgramas q he utilizado lo permiten hacer.
Tengo para hacer llamadas y obtener la versión (cosas clasicas) pero creo q a la mayoría le interesan los SMS's.
Quien le quiera entrar por aqui nos ayudamos.
De que lo sacamos lo sacamos.    
Salu2


----------



## elpejota

badf2000 dijo:
			
		

> Alquien logró enviar SMS's con el nokia 1100, 1108 u 1112 ?
> hasta ahora ni los prgramas q he utilizado lo permiten hacer.
> Tengo para hacer llamadas y obtener la versión (cosas clasicas) pero creo q a la mayoría le interesan los SMS's.
> Quien le quiera entrar por aqui nos ayudamos.
> De que lo sacamos lo sacamos.
> Salu2



Estoy investigando con los pic y la trama fbus, pero no consigo para la linea 1xxx.
te agradezco si me pasàs las tuyas y cuando vaya avanzando con mi proyecto te paso, si querès, mis avances.
saludos


----------



## scientist

bueno, yo tengo el mismo problema, leyendo me encontre que enviando un mensaje, y monitoreando la sallida fbus con un programa que monitorea los com, podias sacar la señal, para mi sorpresa, no sale nada, ni con el oxygen, es una verdadera lata, para los mensajes ya han puesto algo en el foro, pero parece ser que depende de donde vivas, tienes que sacar el centro de mensajes y es un rollito, pero nada de nada, alguien ya lo pudo hacer en mexico?
PD ya hice los calculos de las tramas para sms con mi centro de sms, y los numeros y la debida empauetacion pero nada de nada


----------



## elpejota

no es tan fàcil como parece...
En la red hay mucha informaciónrmaciòn que no es correcta y que sòlo hace perder el tiempo.
yo he logrado conectar la PC con un Nokia 1xxx y en nada se parecen las tramas a lo publicado.
Estoy descifrando què es y què hace cada parte de la trama y ya lo tengo bastante claro. Hice un programita en Visual C para leer el puerto y poder "hablar" con el tel que espero esta semana me conteste el equipo.
La semana que viene publicarè mis avances aquì en Argentina.
Si alguno conoce las tramas para la lìnea 1xxx se lo agradezco


----------



## elpejota

Para empezar tendrías que conectar el telefono a una PC y monitorear las tramas que se mandan entre ellos.
Para generar las tramas hay un par de programas. Fijate por el modelo de tel que tenés.
Para monitorear el puerto com te sirve el Serial Port Monitor.
Empezá a leer información acerca de las tramas.
En este foro hay bastante.
Suerte


----------



## andresarev

Hola, la idea es usar un nokia 6070, yo tengo el cable ca-42 que es usb; puedo usar este o tengo que hacer alguna interfaz especial?... En cuanto a lo de las tramas se refiere voy a em pezar a leer sobre esto .

Mucha gracias y estamos en contacto.....


----------



## Alejandro Cruz

hola, Yo tambien estoy muy interesado en el tema y he logrado algunos avances como poder realizar llamadas y colgar en el 1108, 1112. Pero realmente lo que necesito es saber si existe alguna forma de identificar el numero de una llamada entrante, es decir, mientras que timbra el telefono poder capturar el numero que esta llamando y asi tomar alguna decision en el micro. Quiero capturar el numero inmediatamente entre la llamada. Lo que podido realizar en el 2600 (gracias al mobimb y al port monitor ) mira la ultima llamada perdida, pero eso no me sirve....  Si alguno en el foro conoce la respuesta por favor ayudeme....Si existe alguna trama de status etc


----------



## eenrique

Yo realicé pruebas con el Nokia 1200 utilizando las misma tramas del Nokia 1100, me funcionaron a la perfección el Hw$Sw, nivel de batería, imei y nombre del operador. Pero cuando utilizo el de llamar no hace nada, responde pero no veo que haga una llamada efectiva. Me preguntaba si hace necesario responder con ACK en este caso.


----------



## Diana Lopez

Hola a todos, veo un gran esfuerzo y los felicito, les cuento q tengo un inconveniente en la U escogí  controlar un 1100 a través de in PIC desarrolle este montaje solo q no alimento el integrado como dice en el pano, la alimentación se la proporciono con una fuente de 5V, e intentado suprimiendo el diodo 1n4148 para q solo quede en FBUS y cuando abro el Hyperterminal en 9600 o 115000 y digito algo se reinicia el cel y cuando esta arrancando aparéese esto    UU  Ð   à -  À   Á ç      en la Hyperterminal  y no se q mas hacer. Les agradezco mucho su ayuda.


----------



## joss

Hola, tenga en cuenta que el teléfono tiene una bateria de 3.6 V. 
Alimente el circuito con el pin 4 (DTR) esta señal se activa cuando el puerto esta abierto, (8 a 12 V), conecte esta línea a la entrada del regular (Vi 7805). Conecte Rx (pin 10 de maxx232) a Tx de teléfono, Tx (pin 9 max232) a Rx de teléfono y conecte GND teléfono con GND de circuito. Elimine las conexiones que sobran y los diodos menos el diodo conectado a pin 4 de PC.
Envie 3 veces la trama
1E 00 10 D1 00 07 00 01 00 03 00 01 60 00 6E D5


----------



## Javilondo

Checa éste sitio está muy bueno y completo:
http://www.embedtronics.com/nokia/fbus.html


----------



## Diana Lopez

Amigos les cuento q ya no tengo ninguna fan se imaginaran porque. Y además desarrolle el montaje de la siguiente manera “imagen.jpg” y cuando enciendo el movil 1100 o lo apago en la Hyperterminal en 115000 aparecen caracteres como flechitas, rombos, caritas felices, etc. 
Sera q me pueden suministrar una guía detallada de cómo comunicarme con el cel desde Hyperterminal o con un pic yo programo en PIC C compiler. Les agradezco su atención. Un beso a todos chao.


----------



## rbaron

eenrique dijo:
			
		

> Yo realicé pruebas con el Nokia 1200 utilizando las misma tramas del Nokia 1100, me funcionaron a la perfección el Hw$Sw, nivel de batería, imei y nombre del operador. Pero cuando utilizo el de llamar no hace nada, responde pero no veo que haga una llamada efectiva. Me preguntaba si hace necesario responder con ACK en este caso.



Que tal Enrique.
Quería ver si puedes _postear_ el código fuente o la documentación de tus pruebas con el* NOKIA 1200*. Lo que pasa es que veo que muchos ya tenemos el cable funcionando, pero estamos atrapados en la parte de las famosas _tramas_ del FBUS.

Muchas gracias de antemano.
René


 ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈ ≈


En la página 1 de este tema aparece un software que hicieron en VB, deberían subir el código fuente! :x

Saludos


----------



## eldelpuerto

si descargais el programa y lo haceis funcionar, en una de las partes del programa, te dice exactamente como se realiza la operacion necesaria. Es decir, el programa en si os dice como crear las tramas necesarias.
NO hace falta que postee los fuentes, con el ejecutable os irá de maravilla.

Ahora esto creando otro programa para los moviles (celulares) BB5. con tramas FBUS.

BUeno cualquier duda que os pueda ayudar aqui estoy.


----------



## cristiancrm

una pregunta ignorante para un recien iniciado en el tema... como envian las tramas fbus/mbus al celu ?


----------



## cristiancrm

disculpen. O sea, hay que usar algun soft especial o desde el hyper terminal? Gracias y saludos.


----------



## cristiancrm

Hola amigos, como estan? 
Los molesto para preguntarles como puedo hacer en visual basic para enviar un sms con el nokia 1100. Saludos.


----------



## adrianjpc

Holaa a todos yo creo que todos comentamos lo mismo sobre aprender a establecer la cominicacion Pic_Celular 
porque no iniciamos por etos  paso:

1. Que comandos vamos a utilizar Tramas Fbus o comandos AT
2.-Definir el celular para reconocer  estos comando( como comentan no todos los celulares aceptan comandos AT )
3.-Establecer la comunicacion PC_Celular desde la Hyperterminal  . para conocer los comnados o tramas que reconoce el celular elejido y posteriormente aplicarlos al pic.
4.- Programar al microcontrolador paraa que envie y reciba esos comandos realizados y comprobados.
5.- Concluciones. todos contentos cadakien desarrolla su proyecto a su gusto.

Para epempezar yo estoy utlizando el Nokia 1112  y apenas estoy iniciando a probarlos desde la Hypertermminal de windows hasta el momento no eh podido realizar una llamada con tramas Fbus por ahi subi el archivo del diagrama del circuito que estoy utlizando.

 me gustaria que siguieramos estos paso que nos pusieramos de acuerdoo , que subieramos archivos de avance para ir parejos todos hasta los que no entiende hasta los mas avnazados . ya que este tema es muy bueno y se facilitaria sacarlo entre todo.


----------



## giskard333

Hola a todos, 

a modo de agradecimiento por toda la información que han recopilado en el foro, y a su vez a modo de incentivo/aporte para los que estan todavia luchando con el nokia y el pic queria dejarles el video que muestra la implementacion de llamadas mediante el uso de un 16F877A y un nokia 1100. 

Todo fue implementado con el hardware que tenia a mano: una placa de desarrollo con el pic ya mencionado que cuenta con un LCD 2x16 segmentos, un el nokia 1100 al que no le funciona el timbre ni el vibrador, un 74LS04 que afortunadamente teniamos a mano (fue canibalizado de una antigua placa programadora de pic por rs-232, lo use para adaptar la tension del celu al pic), y 3 diodos 1n4148 (que use en reemplazo de un zener de 2.7V para adaptar la tension del pic al celu).

Y luego de algunas horas de pelearme con el FBUS...

YouTube - Nokia 1100 + PIC Llamada por FBUS

Espero que les haya gustado, 

saludos,
Javier


----------



## eldelpuerto

Hola a todos, me gustaria decir una cosa. El codigo fuente lo podría subir, pero creo que os llevaría mas tiempo comprenderlo que realizarlo vosotros.
El programa que realizé, tiene una pestaña en donde aparcene las tramas enviadas y las tramas recibidas tal cual, ademas troceadas para su facil compresión. 
Si lo descargais y lo instalais vereis como es supercompresible. 
En vez de decirte l trama para sacar el imei es ...... pues le das al boton de leer imei y veis la conversacion (las tramas).

Muchas gracias y un saludo, quedo a vuestra disposion y ayudo en lo que puedo.


----------



## El nombre

La pobre chica que tenia el número al que llama el programa 609 66 XX 86 estaba algo cansada de las llamadas que se le hacen.
Mi sugerencia es que, si no es mucha molestia, le modifiques para que se pueda cambiar la llamada a un numero que el usuario del programa ponga. 
Por lo demás está muy bien.
Gracias de parte de los pocos que usamos el programa ;-)
Saludos


----------



## mobilezone

1E 10 00 7F 00 02 17 (Numero secuencia) (Chek1) (Chek2) :
He logrado entende la mayoria del protocolo lo unico que no se es como calcular el Numero secuencial alguien me puede colaborar explicandome eso gracias:


----------



## rolo1

eldelpuerto, serias tan amable de subir el .asm de tu proyecto para poder aprender un poco mas?


----------



## carlosvolt

Hola gente ya subí a mi página el código fuente en asembler para llamar desde un pic 16F84A funciona ok y el archivo .hex por las dudas. La página es www.carlosvolt.com.ar en la sección proyectos. Saludos


----------



## mobilezone

carlosvolt dijo:


> Hola gente ya subí a mi página el código fuente en asembler para llamar desde un pic 16F84A funciona ok y el archivo .hex por las dudas. La página es www.carlosvolt.com.ar en la sección proyectos. Saludos



Viejo buena esa pero tu dominio a caducado


----------



## carlosvolt

Hola mobilezone ya esta arreglado saludos!!!!


----------



## deutch6987

Hola

estoy desarrollando un sistema que me permita enviar una cadena de bits mediante una llamada gsm. Estoy en el dilema de comunicar el mivil con la pc. Creo que cada movil tiene su serie de comandos, pero no se como establecer el enlace fisico entre ambos dispositivos. Puedo conseguir el telefono mas adecuado, pero necesito informacion respecto a como hacer la llamada y como terminarla. Porfavor les agradezco su aporte, estudio ingeneierria electronica y tengo varias cosas para compartir con ustedes.  Chao gracias


----------



## pachi10

Hola a todos. Gracias por publicar sus trabajos. 
Eldelpuerto: excelente el programa, pero todavía no lo pude hacer funcionar en mi máquina, creo que es xq no estoy designando el número correcto de puerto en mi PC. Podrías decirme para que puerto fue hecho (com1, com2 o etc). En verdad me parece un desarrollo muy generoso de tu parte hacia nosotros. Gracias.
Les comento que con un Nokia 1600 logré conectarlo a la PC, realizar una llamada pero por ahora nada más.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## mapuche248

Hola amigos que tal, yo soy estudiante de 6to semestre de la carrera de telecomunicaciones, estoy queriendo conectar una PC con un el telefono 1100, para poder manejar llamadas y mensajes desde la PC al telefono 1100, veo que ustedes tuvieron tambien la misma situacion, me gustaria saber si me podrian pasar las informaciones que tienen para empezar mi trabajo, ya tengo el circuito que adapta el fbus con el puerto serial, lo que necesito es saber que tengo que hacer para interactuar, necesito informacion tambien sobre el manejo del protocolo Fbus

Muchas gracias desde ya y saludos.


----------



## teknic

mapuche248 dijo:


> Hola amigos que tal, yo soy estudiante de 6to semestre de la carrera de telecomunicaciones, estoy queriendo conectar una PC con un el telefono 1100, para poder manejar llamadas y mensajes desde la PC al telefono 1100, veo que ustedes tuvieron tambien la misma situacion, me gustaria saber si me podrian pasar las informaciones que tienen para empezar mi trabajo, ya tengo el circuito que adapta el fbus con el puerto serial, lo que necesito es saber que tengo que hacer para interactuar, necesito informacion tambien sobre el manejo del protocolo Fbus
> 
> Muchas gracias desde ya y saludos.



Hola mapuche yo hice el proyecto de la pagina de www.carlosvolt.com.ar y anda perfecto te recomiendo que le heches una mirada ya que está muy bien explicado espero que te sirva


----------



## ronald2011

hola amigos pues buscando informacion  para terminar mi proyecto los encontre
lo malo esque recien estoy entrando en loq ue es programar un pic ..(disculpen la ingnorancia)
y pues como jugando instale un cel en mi carro con un integrado que pueda ayudarme a controlar  el motor de mi carro y las lucs  asi que pense por que  el cel no me llame cuando  algo le pase amicarro y entra abuscarlo por favor alguien me puede ayudar  en decirme como empesar  pyes veoq ue son expertos al parecer.. y donde puedo bajar manuales o tutoriales para aprender a progrmar mic y todo sobre tramas un anual entendible com par ami si no e sucho pedir  gracias por su rspuesta

les agradeceria si  pudiera bajar un manual completo de programar un pic  y quemarlo  y  tramas
por favor quiero aprender..


----------



## eldelpuerto

Hola a todos.
El programa tiene que funcionar bien.
Con el programas podras ver exactamnte como funciona el protocolo FBUS. en el apartado tramas.

Si alguien quiere que lo ayude que me lo diga.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## electunica

Hola, primero agradecer toda la informacion brindada en este hilo y por extension en todo el foro.

He probado el envio de diversas tramas y funcionan correctamente.

Ahora me encuentro experimentando la trama pulsar una tecla para que llame al numero de Marcacion Asignada (1) , con ello marcaria el numero del buzon de boz.

Ahora quiero experimentar con la pulsacion de la tecla 2, asignando previamente el número que lleva asignado. 

El problema es que esta trama que he conseguido no reponde pulsando la tecla:

PULSAR TECLA 1
1E 00 0C 0C 00 09 00 01 00 42 01 01 01 01 sq 00 ck1 ck2
se espera un tiempo de casi 1 seg.

SOLTAR TECLA 1
1E 00 0C 0C 00 09 00 01 00 42 02 01 01 01 sq 00 ck1 ck2

He probado esto y Nokia responde pero no hace nada el teléfono.

*@ carlosvolt *
(Estupenda página, gracias por compartir tu avances).
Las tramas de carlosvolt:

Llamar memoria 2 por ejemplo:
1E 00 10 01 00 11 00 01 00 01 01 00 32 05 01 05 00 02 00 00 01 01 45 00 78 13

Se ejecuta , el telefono responde, pero lo que aparece es llamando a 2 y no hace la llamada al Número asignado 2.

La trama para llamada al *611 funciona OK. 

Si quieres poner otro numero eldelpuerto explica muy bien como hacerlo.

*@eldelpuerto*
Gracias por compartir tu programa *Tramas FBUS*, te he mandado un mensaje indicando los errores que me salen a mi y algunas sugerencias para completarlo.

*La trama cortar una llamada:*
1E 00 0C 01 00 07 00 01 00 08 60 01 63 00 11 0E

*Usarla con con precaución*, en el teléfono suena un chasquido y se queda como cuando apagado lo pones en carga, solo se ve el nivel de bateria y todo lo demás desaparece. Algunos comentan que el telefono no se restablece y hay que quitar la bateria. En mi caso el teléfono se restablece después de unos segundos, pero te da un buen susto.

* Llamar y cortar con un pic 16f84a y nokia 1100 * de carlosvolt
Leo que les esta funcionando. Me gustaria conocer en que telefonos Nokia se ha probado.

A mi me funciona igual que en las pruebas con PC.
Cortar deja colgado el teléfono.
Llamar *611 funciona. 
Llamar memoria 2 no hace la llamada, lo mismo que me pasa enviando la trama desde el PC.

El fichero *Llamar.asm  *código fuente lo he tratado de compilar y no me deja ya que me da muchos errores. Lo he compilado con http://www.carlosvolt.com.ar/archivos/MPASMWIN520.zip y con otros pero me da muchos errores. 
Igual me pasa con llamarmemoria2.asm código fuente, me da muchos errores.

Al fichero Llamar.hex archivo binario para el pic, le deberia corresponder el siguiente codigo asm:

 processor 16F84A
 #include <P16F84A.INC>
 __config _CP_OFF & _PWRTE_OFF & _WDT_ON & _XT_OSC ; 0x3FFD

; RAM-Variable
LRAM_0x20 equ 0x20
LRAM_0x21 equ 0x21

; Programa

    Org 0x0000

;   Reset-Vector
    BSF STATUS,RP0       ; !!Bank Register-Bank(0/1)-Select
    CLRF PORTA              ; !!Bank!! PORTA - TRISA
    MOVLW 0x0F             ;   b'00001111'  d'015'
    MOVWF PORTB          ; !!Bank!! PORTB - TRISB
;   Interrupt-Vector 
    BCF TMR0,7              ; !!Bank!! TMR0 - OPTION_REG
    BCF STATUS,RP0       ; !!Bank Register-Bank(0/1)-Select
    CALL LADR_0x02F4
    CALL LADR_0x02F4
    CALL LADR_0x02F4
    CALL LADR_0x02F4
    CALL LADR_0x02F4

Etc que aqui seria muy largo. 

Hasta la próxima, saludos.


----------



## electunica

Hola a tod@s.

Siguiendo con el tema sobre las tramas Fbus y recopilando informacion paso a detallar la extructura de la trama Fbus.

La comunicacion Fbus se realiza en forma serie, fullduplex; es decir se emplea un pin para Transmision (Tx) y otro para recepcion (Rx). La comunicacion se realiza a una velocidad de 115.200 bps, 8 bits de datos, sin paridad y un bit de parada. 

Para inicializar la comunicación hay que enviar el carácter ASCII “U” (0x55 en hexadecimal) 56 veces para poder iniciar la transmisión, una vez hecho esto podemos mandarle cualquier instrucción.

PRIMERA TRAMA:
55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 55 

SEGUNDA TRAMA:

*1E 00 10 D1 00 07 00 01 00 03 00 01 60 00 6E D5*
Con esta trama el Nokia respondera con la version del Software y Hardware.

Veamos con detalle la estructura de la trama:

*1E* Indica que el protocolo FBUS a utilizar es Serial. (Si pusieramos *1C* seria IR).
*00* Para comunicar el PC con el telefono. (En la comunicacion Telefono a PC sería *0C*).
*10 * El origen de la trama es el PC. (Si es el telefono sería *00*).
*D1* Tipo de petición. En nuestro caso D1 solicita version Software y Hardware del Nokia.
00 separador del siguiente dato de la trama.
*07* Longitud de la trama. (Si contamos los bytes 00 01 00 03 00 01 60 00 son 7). 
*6E* Checksum de los bytes impares, obtenido mediante XOR. (Ver al final.)
*D5* Checksum de los bytes pares, obtenido mediante XOR. (Ver al final.)

Checksum Impares: 1E xor 10 xor  00 xor 00 xor 00 xor 00 xor 60 =  *6E*
Checksum Pares:    00 xor  D1 xor 07 xor 01 xor 03 xor 01 xor 00 =  *D5*

_*Continuará.*_


----------



## megatecpower

hola queria saber si se pueden darme una idea de como puedo mandar las tramas que pusieron para el nokia 1100 fbus para hacerlo en pic basic, tengo entendido que tiene un comando serout u otra forma pero no puedo
Gracias de antemano


----------



## naguk10

eldelpuerto dijo:


> Marcar un numero, te refieres a hacer una llamada? o te refieres a pulsaciones de teclas?
> 
> para marcar al telefono 609662286 por ejemplo:
> 1E 00 10 01 00 21 00 01 00 01 09 00 36 00 30 00 39 00 36 00 36 00 32 00 32 00 38 "00 36 05 01 05 00 02 00 00 01 01 00 + 00 + checksum xx-yy
> 
> Para pulsaciones de teclas no las conozco aun.
> 
> En cuanto al calculo del checksum es muy facil:
> xx= a los byte en posicion impar
> yy= a los byte en posicion para
> Por ejemplo vas cogiendo el byte 1 xor con el byte 3 el resultado xor con el byte 5 asi hasta el final. lo mismo con los pares.
> Para hacer el xor te haces una funcion, o existen ya algnas. la operacion la puedes hacer con la calculadora de windows por ejemplo.
> No se si eso es lo que pedias.
> un saludo.



quetal, una pregunta, que es  00 + 00 + checksum xx-yy  
gracias


----------



## hamster

Hola a todos, recientemente he conseguido un celular NOKIA 1100, la pregunta es ; ¿como puedo enviar sms usando un MCU?


----------

